# Best sportfishing hull for Texas coast



## Friendswoodmatt

Between 42' and say 58' 
best riding in our square waves, raises fish and comfortable -- What is your pick?
I know thats a big difference in length, but I would like some opinions please.


----------



## jaredchasteen

I don't know about best riding, fish raising,


But I would look at 45,52 cabo express. Or the Viking express. I like the express by far the best.


Once we got the 45 dialed in it was a battle wagon.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

what about the ride? I have only been in a 54 Bert (nice boat, but slow and thirsty), havent ridden in a viking. I have been on a number of other boats just not here in Texas. I swear, the ride out in Texas is one of the most brutal rides in all of fishing, long, generally rough fo the first 20-30


----------



## Jolly Roger

What is the budget?


----------



## jaredchasteen

Well since the helm is on lower deck I think the 45 rode great. Fish on a 60 Blackwell now and the 45 was sweet....

Best riding boat was the Don Smith. Nothing like sitting up front in 4 ft seas doing 25kts drinking beer. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

get something fast and skip the east coast nosebleed tower, pretty useless here and they get beat up and crack. 

54 bert is 3gal/mile

a smaller fast express is half that, look at what the FLa sailfish tourney guys run cabo, strike, viking

another thing to consider is what is your common crew size and how many day/nights do you realistically plan to be out and where. Just TX waters, or running to LA or mexico across the pond.


----------



## sureshot840

*46 Release*

46' Release is my favorite -- 800 gal fuel, twin 715hp Cummins 25-28 kt cruise burning a tick under 40gph. Walk around let you cast poppers off the front for !tuna! & also a 250lb/day ice maker, full cabin, A/C for those overnighters.

They also have a triple 557 outboard model available.


----------



## mako

Spencer


----------



## donaken

*Not sure...yet*

Yea..pretty big swing to compare comfort and ride...traditionally your going to find your "line" of comfort in all boats, angle/speed....they used to say in the old days "would like to get there in a Bertram and fish from a Hatteras"...Viking these days is producing a good mix of both as far as ride, they are superior in creature comforts in the production line-up....Comfort for me is one thing, comfort for my wife is another...she prefers the living space of the bridge boat....I think a 45V exp w pods would be tha chit....she doesn't agree...we would buy another V if they built the size we/she wants w/o pockets...I'm just focused on finding the ultimate wake


----------



## wampuscat

mako said:


> Spencer


X2


----------



## Swells

mako said:


> Spencer


X3
Ugh-huh!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

thanks for the info guys


----------



## Bret

Spencer if your budget is unlimited. Like Jared said, Cabo 45 express eats the gulf chop better than most. Its manageable enough to fish shorthanded with the lower helm station.
I liked it better than the Blackwell as far as ride.(Not comfort and amenities Ha.. ) Let us know what you decide on!


----------



## donaken

*Hmmm..*

I think the better question to ask is...the most comfortable, best riding boat you have spent time on, in all weather conditions in the gulf? From a sportfish perspective...it's only been Viking, Bertram and Hatteras for me, anything else is hearsay or something I've read....like Bret said, if it was an unlimited budget there are the customs of south Florida, the Carolina's and the Delaware boys....all three produce some of the most incredible platforms in the industry...have friends who have fished them all, in Gulf waters...have been "told" the Delaware group building F&S offers one of the best rides in all quarters at running speed...I'm sure that each custom builder has their own specific niche to their builds....I tend to lean on the old saying " it's not the arrow, it's the Indian"


----------



## donaken

*Wampus...*

Just curious your thoughts....what, in your opinion puts Spencer at the top of your list? Based on? thanks for your feedback.


----------



## donaken

*Hmmm...*

Uh oh....your comment disappeared before I could finish typing... :/


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

We bought our boat 6 months ago and really like it. It's a 42 custom build from south Florida. We looked for almost 2 years at any express 55 and under in our budget. Cabo's and Viking's were some of the nicest we saw. We chose ours due to ride and economy. Ours rides about as good as the 45 Cabo and gets double the fuel economy. After owning a custom and seeing the fuel savings I'd sure look custom. Ignore folks who say customs don't ride good in Texas. Total BS. Sure our boat doesn't ride with a 54 Bert but we can still go when they do. If money was not an issue I'd have a 60 Ritchie Howell express.


----------



## TeamJefe

42' to 58' is a broad range. First thing would be to figure out your budget. Not only on purchase price but also maint, fuel, crew, etc. 

A 58' custom class boat is going to require more maintenance than a 42' express. How far offshore do you normally fish? How many people do you normally take? What kind of fishing do you want to do? Will you have to rent a slip at a marina? Will you need a full time crew? 

All of these should play into your decision.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Money is an issue -- I could be a billionaire and it would be an issue -- but that is just me lol. That being said I could afford most of the 6-7 yr old boats I have seen on yachtworld in this class. (maybe not the Spencer or an F&S at 1.5 -5 million) I want one of these boats, my issue is the expenditure vs use dilemma. I am afraid If i spend the money to get the boat and maintain it properly, I wont use it enough. And then I would really be bummed. But I cannot help looking and pondering the what ifs. Thanks for the opinions guys.
the other issue is crew- - it is hard enough to find decent people to fish my worldcat, I am sure it is much more difficult to find guys to fish one of the bigger sporty's -- let alone help with the cleaning and all the myriad other junk required of this class of boat.
Then there is the day to day stuff-- Boats in this class need a captain -- no? Other wise all your free time will be devoted to the upkeep and care-- or so I have been told
But I want one!


----------



## donaken

*Right on....*



Friendswoodmatt said:


> Then there is the day to day stuff-- Boats in this class need a captain -- no? Other wise all your free time will be devoted to the upkeep and care-- or so I have been told
> But I want one!


Correct...or at least someone full time to help keep all the little things clean and lubed....we are going a different route for our next ride...the days of pulling bodies together to offset expenses is over...we plan to hire a full time capt/mate and possibly a second mate for the fishing season...we will keep a small circle to fish with, ones who respect the owners wishes and the vessel their fishing on...I remember the advice from Ahab a few years ago...."hire yourself some help...stop killing yourself"....have to agree...to much for one person to properly maintain/fish and expect a decent return down the line...good luck on your decision.
ken


----------



## mako

donaken said:


> Just curious your thoughts....what, in your opinion puts Spencer at the top of your list? Based on? thanks for your feedback.


I love east coast customs, particularly Spencers for many reasons including speed, fishability, wake, comfort, etc. When you list the required attributes, they tend to have more than others...but just my opinion. And I own a production sportfisher...so I'm not a biased owner.

My opinion is based on fishing these boats:
Bertrams: 37'-54'
Hatteras: 44'
Spencer: 59-76'
Capps: 58'
Riviera: 58
Viking: 45-55
Cabo: 40' express
Holten: 60'

I'm sure there are more, just all I can think of in the gulf.


----------



## mako

Friendswoodmatt said:


> Money is an issue -- I could be a billionaire and it would be an issue -- but that is just me lol. That being said I could afford most of the 6-7 yr old boats I have seen on yachtworld in this class. (maybe not the Spencer or an F&S at 1.5 -5 million) I want one of these boats, my issue is the expenditure vs use dilemma. I am afraid If i spend the money to get the boat and maintain it properly, I wont use it enough. And then I would really be bummed. But I cannot help looking and pondering the what ifs. Thanks for the opinions guys.
> the other issue is crew- - it is hard enough to find decent people to fish my worldcat, I am sure it is much more difficult to find guys to fish one of the bigger sporty's -- let alone help with the cleaning and all the myriad other junk required of this class of boat.
> Then there is the day to day stuff-- Boats in this class need a captain -- no? Other wise all your free time will be devoted to the upkeep and care-- or so I have been told
> But I want one!


 I fished a 40' Cabo express for a couple seasons and really liked it. We ran the boat ourselves, and it was no trouble with a short crew. I like the looks of the 45' cabo express, as well as the Vikings in the 45-50' range. The bigger the boat the bigger the headache...and the more people you have to employ to take care of it.


----------



## Gilchrist

[email protected], when you say 42 custom build from S FL, what is the name of the manufacturer?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Our boat was built by eagle. It is a cold molded boat that was gone through by Merritt in 2006 and repowered with Cummins QSC engines. Not sure if they are still around or not.


----------



## mako

[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> Our boat was built by eagle. It is a cold molded boat that was gone through by Merritt in 2006 and repowered with Cummins QSC engines. Not sure if they are still around or not.


Sounds awesome, pics?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Here's one from when she was in Costa Rica.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Nice Boat-- that things beautiful!


----------



## Gilchrist

Nice looking boat!


----------



## TOM WEBER

Saw that boat in CR when for sale. Very cool setup. At the low end of your range, it is hard to beat the ride of a 42 Bert. Only thing I don't like about it is no cockpit engine access. You can care for yourself..pay someone to wash it so you can spend time going over mechanicals and running regularly. Limited number of fish days gets frustrating since I can't take off during week. Finding reliable crew and people that understand fishing costs can be difficult as well. I find that the upside of owning a diesel sportfish if you have time is worth it for mental health. It never makes $ sense


----------



## REHAB

in my opinion, the best boat is the one you can afford for fish on and maintain throughout the year. Economics play more of a role than you will ever imagine when you're not familiar with big boat lifestyleâ€¦especially when you start seeing the bills roll in. 

at the end of the day, 42' to 58', anything over 5' offshore and it's crappy in any boat you fish on! haha I went with something I could afford to operate, had enough range to stay out for several days, fit enough friends on, and have been very happy with my 45'. 

best word of advise from me, go to boats shows, walk the dock, read magazines, talk to friends, get a broker, do whatever it takes to step foot on and see as many boats as you can to figure out what you really like and want in a boat. I looked over 8 months before finding the oneâ€¦i knew exactly when i got on her too! good luck


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

Your range is way too broad. That being said, I was very surprised at the comfort level of the Donaken at the speeds she cruised in slop. 

A lot has to do with balance, load, waves, speed , etc. 

At 30 knots fully loaded in Texas chop I thought she rode very well. Ken you have a fine boat. My 46 hatteras rides great in nearly all sea conditions the gulf throws at her but that is because of sheer weight to speed ratio. At 55k lbs she can take a beating and not beat you. BUT you're rolling at 22-24 knots max loaded cruise. 

If you don't mind telling, wha is your budget and the experience/knowledge on this board could probably point you in the right direction.


----------



## mako

REHAB said:


> in my opinion, the best boat is the one you can afford for fish on and maintain throughout the year. Economics play more of a role than you will ever imagine when you're not familiar with big boat lifestyleâ€¦especially when you start seeing the bills roll in.
> 
> at the end of the day, 42' to 58', anything over 5' offshore and it's crappy in any boat you fish on! haha I went with something I could afford to operate, had enough range to stay out for several days, fit enough friends on, and have been very happy with my 45'.
> 
> best word of advise from me, go to boats shows, walk the dock, read magazines, talk to friends, get a broker, do whatever it takes to step foot on and see as many boats as you can to figure out what you really like and want in a boat. I looked over 8 months before finding the oneâ€¦i knew exactly when i got on her too! good luck


Well said Jasen. Your boat is a beauty, looking forward to sliding a thick girl through Rehab's transom door in a couple months!


----------



## REHAB

we'll cross our fingers and sip on some rumâ€¦.better to be lucky than good!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Budget I can pm you if its important-- I dont wan to put my bz. on the street as it where. I have made the mistake with large purchases before of setting budgets both far too high and low that were unrealistic. It seems I have a pretty steep learning curve here, owning only small boats in the past--and with all the maintenance and systems on these beasts -- I think for now I am going to catch a few rides(and work as well as pay my way)/charter on some boats and download a lot of people about the work/fishing side of things and what it takes to be a responsible big boat owner, as well as the time involved. 
Yes, I know I can throw $ at it and have it all done for me, but wheres the fun in that?-- I want to be an active participant in the boat, not just an owner.
This decision/commitment doesn't sound like one to be entered lightly. From what I have learned already- big boat ownership is more of a lifestyle at that point and not just a hobby. I have a wife and a couple of kids and a business that all require attention on a regular basis. So I will go to school for a while and learn and eventually, I will find the right boat for me and the family and buddies. And hopefully make some new friends along the way. Or I will determine that it isn't for me, the time spent is too great, or small boats/chartering/being a crew member are better suited to me.


----------



## capt4fish

All the boats mentioned in every post are compromises, all boats are.

It really is about: 
1) Your budget, buying the boat is a cost. The real cost of owning a sportfisherman is in the running and maintaining of the vessel. Too many dreamers have found this out the hard way. That is why you see only a handfull of sportfisherman that really fish much. 

2) A realistic, honest talk with yourself and spouse about what you want to accomplish with the vessel. 

3) How much time you have to be hands-on with the maintenance that is REQUIRED to have a bigger in the water boat. Or is your time better spent making hay to feed the white elephant while someone else (reliable, experienced crew) keeps your boat ready to go 24/7?

Feel free to pm me if you have questions. 

Kenneth


----------



## Bird

capt4fish said:


> All the boats mentioned in every post are compromises, all boats are.
> 
> It really is about:
> 1) Your budget, buying the boat is a cost. The real cost of owning a sportfisherman is in the running and maintaining of the vessel. Too many dreamers have found this out the hard way. That is why you see only a handfull of sportfisherman that really fish much.
> 
> 2) A realistic, honest talk with yourself and spouse about what you want to accomplish with the vessel.
> 
> 3) How much time you have to be hands-on with the maintenance that is REQUIRED to have a bigger in the water boat. Or is your time better spent making hay to feed the white elephant while someone else (reliable, experienced crew) keeps your boat ready to go 24/7?
> 
> Feel free to pm me if you have questions.
> 
> Kenneth


^^^This

If you are really considering a diesel sportfish, it's time to take the rosy colored glasses that all of us get when looking at boats we like. If this is your first sportfish, I'd suggest starting at the smaller end of the scale, say 36-40' if you plan to the owner, captain, mate, mechanic and boat scrubber. The alternative would be to hire a captain to go out with you a few times (or more) to help you learn how to handle the boat, in/out of the slip, basic maintenance etc. You'll have to do this with a bigger boat if you want to really enjoy using your boat.

Also, consider putting aside money every month into a boat account. A good rule of thumb that has served us well over the years is 10% of the cost of the boat. It's real easy to spend $10k in the yard when a generator quits, motor has a bad cylinder etc. Boat comes out of the water, cockpit deck gets pulled up to access engine room with lift to pull generator and so on.

Incidentally, I know a great 38' Blackfin combi (express) for sale :wink:


----------



## kinja

I have had a 36 Hatt express for the better part of 10 years. About half that time with partners. I must say that anything much larger than 36 requires a captain or at least heavy part time deckhand just to stay on top of things. My boat stays at my weekend home so I'm better than most and even then its borderline difficult. Money notwithstanding.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Rehab she is pretty one too wish we would had our good camera on board could've got some good pics of her in action


----------



## donaken

*Cool...*



mako said:


> I love east coast customs, particularly Spencers for many reasons including speed, fishability, wake, comfort, etc. When you list the required attributes, they tend to have more than others...but just my opinion. And I own a production sportfisher...so I'm not a biased owner.
> 
> My opinion is based on fishing these boats:
> Bertrams: 37'-54'
> Hatteras: 44'
> Spencer: 59-76'
> Capps: 58'
> Riviera: 58
> Viking: 45-55
> Cabo: 40' express
> Holten: 60'
> 
> I'm sure there are more, just all I can think of in the gulf.


Thanks Gabe...appreciate the feedback


----------



## donaken

*Rides...*

David...that 42' is beautiful...something like that would be my choice as well, "IF" it were just my choice.....and Rehab just plain classy! Either would be fine for me....


----------



## donaken

*Friendlymatt...*

Best bet...make a deal on something....something safe you can get your money back if things don't work out....life is way to short to think about all the things you want to do....true, big boat ownership is a way of life and they require a considerable amount of love/time.....but, what better way to spend time with the ones you love...to share your passion...there are so many life lessons to pass on, on the open water....may be for you, may not....but rest assured you will never know until you take that first step....good luck.


----------



## donaken

*Thanks..*



Mr. Tuffy said:


> Your range is way too broad. That being said, I was very surprised at the comfort level of the Donaken at the speeds she cruised in slop.
> 
> A lot has to do with balance, load, waves, speed , etc.
> 
> At 30 knots fully loaded in Texas chop I thought she rode very well. Ken you have a fine boat.
> 
> Thanks Chris.....your right...there are a lot of variables to a good ride...full load and half load makes a big diff....manage our speed according to fuel burn, I run it a little soft according to specs, but helps me manage fuel better using round #'s... :biggrin:


----------



## donaken

*Experience...*



capt4fish said:


> All the boats mentioned in every post are compromises, all boats are.
> 
> It really is about:
> 1) Your budget, buying the boat is a cost. The real cost of owning a sportfisherman is in the running and maintaining of the vessel. Too many dreamers have found this out the hard way. That is why you see only a handfull of sportfisherman that really fish much.
> 
> 2) A realistic, honest talk with yourself and spouse about what you want to accomplish with the vessel.
> 
> 3) How much time you have to be hands-on with the maintenance that is REQUIRED to have a bigger in the water boat. Or is your time better spent making hay to feed the white elephant while someone else (reliable, experienced crew) keeps your boat ready to go 24/7?
> 
> Feel free to pm me if you have questions.
> 
> Kenneth


^^^This! Nothing like the voice of experience....man, I'm so ready to make some hay and do more fishin! Make some more hay, do some more fishin...
On and on and on and on....lol..sorry couldn't figure out how to quote all on one post... :/


----------



## donaken

*Maybe..?..*

Think I found her....diamond in the ruff....garage kept...one owner...buried onboard I think....shoot, a few touch ups, new Palm Beach Tower she could be a trolling machine!!


----------



## donaken

*Custom Vs. GOM*

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/375464-custom-boats.html?highlight=Custom+ride

A lot of good feedback regarding customs and the GOM....hope the link works.
Seems the conversation lead to at least one new custom in the neighborhood.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Hey Ken,
Funny thing about the thread I put on tht is it was for us. We ended up with a flat bottom boat to. Here's a pic. She rides great to boot. I say always ride in a hull to see if it performs like your wanting. 
David


----------



## donaken

*Angle...*

Yea David, got the angle pretty quick after the first few replys....smart man!
Always enjoy a good read when the east coast customs enthusiasts get wound up with discussions on the best ride....well done!


----------



## Scott

Winter Custom Yacht - for sale - Link to listing (click) 





































If something half the size is your speed - they'll built you that too... how about a 30+ footer...


----------



## Ruthless53

Scott said:


> Winter Custom Yacht - for sale - Link to listing (click)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If something half the size is your speed - they'll built you that too... how about a 30+ footer...


That is a stunning boat. My only concern would be only having 1,100 gallons with 3100hp under the deck!


----------



## donaken

*Nice....*

Beautiful ride...definitely have their group together...that's the upper notch in finish work...young in the sportfish market...but **** what an example!! Agree Will...tough sell for The Texas stretch...


----------



## mako

I want!



scott said:


> winter custom yacht - for sale - link to listing (click)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if something half the size is your speed - they'll built you that too... How about a 30+ footer...


----------



## donaken

*Easy breezy.....*

It's easy Gabe....just get the check book out... :spineyes:


----------



## Scott

donaken said:


> Beautiful ride...definitely have their group together...that's the upper notch in finish work...young in the sportfish market...but **** what an example!! Agree Will...tough sell for The Texas stretch...


Yea, but you are forgetting about weight. I'll get the range and post it.

They may be new in the market but their customer service and quality means they'll be around for a long time. When the financial crisis hit, they were even younger and weathered it. If you can do that when a company is young, you'll make it.

Also, Tim Winter will build you ANYTHING you want, size, design or otherwise. Many Carolina builders have their models and they won't build little boats or change hull design between builds. With Tim, every new boat is a clean slate for you to build as you wish. That's rare and that is driving much of his business.

They are just finishing a 32 - check this out.










And the 64 they delivered this past year is something else!!!


----------



## Ruthless53

Scott said:


> Yea, but you are forgetting about weight. I'll get the range and post it.
> 
> They may be new in the market but their customer service and quality means they'll be around for a long time. When the financial crisis hit, they were even younger and weathered it. If you can do that when a company is young, you'll make it.
> 
> Also, Tim Winter will build you ANYTHING you want, size, design or otherwise. Many Carolina builders have their models and they won't build little boats or change hull design between builds. With Tim, every new boat is a clean slate for you to build as you wish. That's rare and that is driving much of his business.
> 
> They are just finishing a 32 - check this out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the 64 they delivered this past year is something else!!!


No doubt its one of the sexiest boats out there but i dont see any way that there would be enough fuel for Texas tournament fishing. Judging by HP and speed id say it has to be quite a bit heavier than a spencer hull. A 59' spencer for example (roughly 56k lbs) is using over 1,000 less hp (twin 1,000 horse cats) and getting the same if not a little better speed and carries more fuel. 1k more hp is going to drink alot more diesel whether your pushing 50k lbs or 70k lbs. just gonna be a little faster or slower at whichever rpms. No question its going to be alot lighter than similar Viking or Hatt but I doubt its very close to as light as the spencer due to similar speed with far less hp.

That said..... throw on another 700 gallons of diesel under the deck and that might be mypick of all of them. Lines and finish wise its up there with any boat out there....would love to feel how she rides but I'd imagine its primo as well.


----------



## Scott

GALOT 3 has a 300 mile range at 30 knots. A little on the short side for Texas tournament fishing, agreed. She was built with smaller tanks for Carolina fishing. The Anita Jean has well over 2k gallon tanks and would be more suited for Texas. Remember, these are custom built boats for custom needs. GALOT 3's original buyer didn't need the extra fuel. 

Construction techniques between this and Spencer are very the same. Weights should be similar. Performance should be similar as well. Ride will be different based on hull design and the weight you stick in her when customizing interiors and equipment. Can't beat a cold molded boat no matter what!!


----------



## donaken

*Winters...*

Didn't know they had built the 64'...had no luck looking for specs...if I had time to build one, they certainly would be considered....had looked at Galot3 previously, aside from the fuel, I think that paint is closer to burnt orange than red....just would not go over well in this family...whoop!
Scott are you supplementing the fin & fowl with some brokerage? Or do we know someone in common :ac550: 
I think that 30' would make an excellent tarpon tamer!


----------



## Scott

donaken said:


> Didn't know they had built the 64'...had no luck looking for specs...if I had time to build one, they certainly would be considered....had looked at Galot3 previously, aside from the fuel, I think that paint is closer to burnt orange than red....just would not go over well in this family...whoop!
> Scott are you supplementing the fin & fowl with some brokerage? Or do we know someone in common :ac550:
> I think that 30' would make an excellent tarpon tamer!


Nah, no brokerage stuff, just wanting to see my boat builder succeed. Helps with the hull warranty, ya know. Plus, I think Tim's end product is the best of the best. Already got a 29, so don't need the 30 but wouldn't turn it down it if showed up at my doorstep.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

nice boats


----------



## Scott

Friendswoodmatt said:


> nice boats


I certainly enjoy mine...


----------



## Privateer

31' Bertram...but they don't make them anymore...


----------



## donaken

*Whoaa...*



Scott said:


> I certainly enjoy mine...


Dam Scott....Shesa Beauty!! Great lines...sexy sexy...sign me up for a couple days tarpon fishin peak season....only thing keepin that boat from being perfect.....a set of triple spreaders


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Privateer said:


> 31' Bertram...but they don't make them anymore...


Ya if you like to wear scuba gear while running your boat. If you're the angler it's the cats meow.


----------



## TKoenig

we fish a 48 viking and its great for us. not too big or not too small, it has the fuel capacity and decent speed. 

if i were buying a newer production boat on a medium budget i would look pretty hard at the Rampage 45' convertable. 12 degree deadrise, a nice bow flair, 700 gal fuel, a nice size pit, and 36k dry weight with 865hp cat c-15's.


----------



## donaken

*Maybe....*

Hate to see this thread go away.....what do you think of this hull design for a GOM sportfish? Looks like a Fountain or something off a "really" go fast boat...


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

F&S?


----------



## Swells

The 1993 Mako "286" was a classic offshore design.


----------



## Ruthless53

Eric said:


> F&S?


Bingo!!
http://www.fsboatworks.com/Design/

Things going good down south Ken?


----------



## donaken

*bingo....*

Plugging along Will...a little due diligence on both ends, but the percentage is getting better every day....about to take donaken for a spin and introduce her to her new owner...
hope the rain holds off...


----------



## jaredchasteen

The best hull? 

the one with a lit up blue behind it



Hurry up spring


----------



## jamisjockey

Ruthless53 said:


> Bingo!!
> 
> http://www.fsboatworks.com/Design/
> 
> Things going good down south Ken?


Dear deity when I hit the lottery I'm having them build me the 45' walk around
http://www.fsboatworks.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=trees.treePage&p=703-117-1546


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

jamisjockey said:


> Dear deity when I hit the lottery I'm having them build me the 45' walk around
> http://www.fsboatworks.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=trees.treePage&p=703-117-1546


Lord Almighty, that 45 looks so sweet.


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Plugging along Will...a little due diligence on both ends, but the percentage is getting better every day....about to take donaken for a spin and introduce her to her new owner...
> hope the rain holds off...


Your gonna need to give me a ride on that beauty you know!! I'm probably free during legends :tongue: Hope the rest goes smoothly and you get that her back to Texas soon!! Hell it shouldn't take you more than 2 days to get her home the way I got it figured. 40 knot cruise with no fuel stop....should be no problem at all!  :texasflag


----------



## Ruthless53

FoghornLeghorn said:


> Lord Almighty, that 45 looks so sweet.


Yeah I'm digging that walk around console!! Looks like just a leaning post in the cockpit. Would be interested to see a better shot of the pit and see how much room would be in there with a chair.

Never been big in expresses though. I really enjoy the visibility when running to look for weed lines ect. and being in a tower at my size is no fun IMO!


----------



## donaken

*HAHA...*



jaredchasteen said:


> The best hull?
> 
> the one with a lit up blue behind it
> 
> Hurry up spring[/
> 
> Right-On bro!! Dam nice to be surrounded w like minded!


----------



## donaken

*Anytime..*



Ruthless53 said:


> Your gonna need to give me a ride on that beauty you know!! I'm probably free during legends :tongue: Hope the rest goes smoothly and you get that her back to Texas soon!! Hell it shouldn't take you more than 2 days to get her home the way I got it figured. 40 knot cruise with no fuel stop....should be no problem at all!  :texasflag


Will...your welcome anytime...not sure our schedule this year, but if we are in the Gulf and to decide to fish Legends, comeon....would be a good mix of whiskey n rum..lol...my math figures, @ 40 kts, I need two fuel tankers 500mi apart to make it to Clear Lake  think I would take advantage of pulling baits 2or3 full days if not more....


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Will...your welcome anytime...not sure our schedule this year, but if we are in the Gulf and to decide to fish Legends, comeon....would be a good mix of whiskey n rum..lol...my math figures, @ 40 kts, I need two fuel tankers 500mi apart to make it to Clear Lake  think I would take advantage of pulling baits 2or3 full days if not more....


Thought that thing made fuel outta the grey water? Hell it's at least half rum!!


----------



## donaken

*Hehe...*

Haha!! Naw man...it's got the upgraded grey water/to/whiskey converter on it  ...got the salty model flux capacitor for producing fuel from spent styro foam cups...a must for any serious offshore fisherman...crazy thing is the ice chipper....produces 1800# a day on 600 gal of water with the new injection system...crazy shlt....even crazier is the auto pilot guidance system...detects and adjust your route according radar??? No shlt...hit auto, get out of bed 3 days later and your 2 miles outside the jetties....hard to keep up with today's technology....we will see.


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Haha!! Naw man...it's got the upgraded grey water/to/whiskey converter on it  ...got the salty model flux capacitor for producing fuel from spent styro foam cups...a must for any serious offshore fisherman...crazy thing is the ice chipper....produces 1800# a day on 600 gal of water with the new injection system...crazy shlt....even crazier is the auto pilot guidance system...detects and adjust your route according radar??? No shlt...hit auto, get out of bed 3 days later and your 2 miles outside the jetties....hard to keep up with today's technology....we will see.


Wow that would take some getting used to! I'm old school...put the radar on 1.5 miles then get nervous, zoom in to .5 mile and start looking everytime a **** wave causes a blip off the bow!

How could you even use 1800lbs a day?? Heck just take some 40# plastic bags, park at perdido and sell ice for $50 bucks a bag while your soaking some liveys! Should make enough to pay the Mano y Mano!


----------



## donaken

*Fuel...*

Another 500 gal wouldn't have hurt my feelings....with a 2k gal tank it has about the same running time as the 54' w 1745 gal..both around 500mi...w 2k, I can slow boat around a 1000 miles....I think it really fits our program in Texas.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

did u buy it ken?


----------



## donaken

*DonaKen*

Hey Matt....great thread...nothing's ever done...til it's done...we are in a short time frame...things look good...but, honestly anything can happen...I generally don't get sentimental, til I own something...but til we pull 12mi outside of Puerto Rico and sign papers....everything is up in the air....time is short...will give the official when the time comes...


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Lemme know if like to see it in person sometime. It looks awesome from the pics.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

*Had me at hello....*

Headed to PR tomorrow....hope to have her back to Texas by May....it was luv at first sight!! Looking forward to staring at her wake 12 hours a day....:spineyes:


----------



## donaken

Another...


----------



## Kenner21

Details man details!! She's sexy look forward to hearing the specs and seeing some pictures.


----------



## donaken

Yet another...


----------



## donaken

One more..2011 67' F&S Boatworks...insane gorgeous girl!!


----------



## Kenner21

Just saw the listing


----------



## donaken

*Layout...*

She is tricked out....headed to Palm Beach for the name change and add a few more toys....I agree...


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Congrats-- very sexy boat-- what ceremony you gonna perform for the name change? and what beverage will be consumed?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Awesome boat Ken. Congrats. Can't wait to see her.


----------



## donaken

*Pyrat or Champagne.....*



Friendswoodmatt said:


> Congrats-- very sexy boat-- what ceremony you gonna perform for the name change? and what beverage will be consumed?


Thanks Guys...
Hate to waste a good bottle of rum.....probly get a nice bottle of Dom lightly busted across her bow  looking over the transom @ 8kts, is like looking into a swimming pool...she has a wake dreams are made of....


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

Gorgeous boat Ken!! F&S is in a class of its own.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Nice ride Ken! Congrats bud.


----------



## meaux fishing

Beautiful boat


----------



## jgale

I gotta say that after riding in a 52' Viking express the other day in some pretty snotty conditions that would be my vote! Smooth ride in 5' seas at 30kts.


----------



## donaken

jgale said:


> I gotta say that after riding in a 52' Viking express the other day in some pretty snotty conditions that would be my vote! Smooth ride in 5' seas at 30kts.[/QUO
> 
> Sounds like you found your dream boat....they are the top of the line in production boats granted....I'm sure there's no convincing you otherwise  congrats on a great riding trip!!!
> O and on the groceries....:brew:


----------



## Fishdaze

Congratulations Ken! Absolutely Beautiful.


----------



## DRILHER

What did you get Ken?


----------



## donaken

*Channell...*

Thanks guys...Vance, she's an F&S Boatworks...fine as frog hair...ran her hard today...she is amazing!! The pic is a channell glass etching in the galley...will post pics of her running surface tom....she is incredible...


----------



## Kenner21

Are you going to keep her here in Seabrook or down on the coast?


----------



## TOM WEBER

Congrats Ken. Beautiful ride!!


----------



## donaken

*GOM*



Kenner21 said:


> Are you going to keep her here in Seabrook or down on the coast?


Plan to fish out of Seabrook this summer and get to know her....either Isla or West Palm in the fall, D is pushin WP...looking forward to fishing the Bahamas, Carolina's and donating money to some of the east coast tournaments


----------



## Whaler 285

This boat " Aye Caramba" was on one of the fishing shows over the weekend. They were fishing a marlin tournament in Puerto Rico. It's a gorgeous boat


----------



## DRILHER

Congrats Ken on the new dream machine!

My dream your actual machine. That's a beaut


----------



## bigfishtx

jgale said:


> I gotta say that after riding in a 52' Viking express the other day in some pretty snotty conditions that would be my vote! Smooth ride in 5' seas at 30kts.


Following sea?


----------



## donaken

*Sea sea...*



bigfishtx said:


> Following sea?


^:biggrin:.....with the 3 blade wipers a rockin!!


----------



## Lumo

donaken said:


> ^:biggrin:.....with the 3 blade wipers a rockin!!


Haha.

Nice ride Donaken. Congrats.


----------



## REHAB

donaken said:


> Plan to fish out of Seabrook this summer and get to know her....either Isla or West Palm in the fall, D is pushin WP...looking forward to fishing the Bahamas, Carolina's and donating money to some of the east coast tournaments


let me know when you plan to head over to PB this fall...may try and buddy boat with ya part way, or the full trip. I'll be over there all winter doing some "things" too...


----------



## donaken

*Bottom shots...*



REHAB said:


> let me know when you plan to head over to PB this fall...may try and buddy boat with ya part way, or the full trip. I'll be over there all winter doing some "things" too...


Very cool...will keep you posted.....here's a couple pics of the haul out....


----------



## donaken

Easy does it...


----------



## donaken

Easy...easy...por favor


----------



## donaken

Pronounced steps...


----------



## donaken

Incredible tracking...notice fairing blocks behind strainers..


----------



## donaken

Veem Interceptors...


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Amazing bottom. Love the way the chines are set up. Congrats


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Wowwww that thing is impressive i like that flare


----------



## D.L.

donaken said:


> Very cool...will keep you posted.....here's a couple pics of the haul out....


Man that is a beautiful ride there! Enjoy!


----------



## donaken

[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> Amazing bottom. Love the way the chines are set up. Congrats


D....I would not recommend using these specific chine blocks....the F&S incorporates most everything necessary to reduce disturbance from beneath, with the exception of shaft tubes (on this boat), but I would think that would be to the owners discretion during the build or an add-on after the fact.
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Very very nice!.

Hull looks like a HUGE version of the old SeaCraft hull.


----------



## donaken

Jerry-rigged said:


> Very very nice!.
> 
> Hull looks like a HUGE version of the old SeaCraft hull.


Right-on.....Jim Floyd owner of F&S bought the original patent of the Sea Craft hull and incorporated it into today's F&S offshore platforms...insane tracking attributes, roll stability, efficiency and more...he certainly has my vote.


----------



## Bob Haley

*Wanafishblue*

How can anyone work behind a desk after reading this thread?
I sold my 35' Bert with 3126 Cats and have been bluewaterless for the past 10 years. I fished with Noe in Poco a couple of times on his PT boat and now just go for the T-shirts.

As soon as I get my 3rd kid out of college, Ill try to join the Big boys club.

Yall have a great season.


----------



## Kenner21

She's massive, when are you headed back the states with her? What toys do you plan on adding? Very cool bottom


----------



## aggiebret

Wow!!! What a boat. Congrats, Ken.


----------



## donaken

*Aahhmmmm....*



Kenner21 said:


> She's massive, when are you headed back the states with her? What toys do you plan on adding? Very cool bottom


Mmaaannn.....grappling with a few thoughts...have thoroughly reviewed all 
due diligence, thoughts, conversations, expressions, opinions and comments regarding this work of art....have analyzed dreams, nightmares and sleepness nights....man o man....


----------



## freespool

donaken said:


> Headed to PR tomorrow....hope to have her back to Texas by May....it was luv at first sight!! Looking forward to staring at her wake 12 hours a day....:spineyes:


Good choice, they hardly used that boat and kept it up very well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## trapper67

WOW..............congrats


----------



## Bob Haley

*Poco?*

Donaken,
Are you gonna get all the toys installed in time for Poco?

I know that must be in yr plans to show this beautiful beast off during the show.


----------



## donaken

*Hey...*

Freespool....who are you and what else can you offer regarding the F&S? 
Jeremy Owens? Or Capt Dennis?


----------



## [email protected]

Beautiful looking rig! Good luck with her!


----------



## freespool

donaken said:


> Freespool....who are you and what else can you offer regarding the F&S?
> Jeremy Owens? Or Capt Dennis?


Boat does have beautiful wood work inside and out along with a sweet engine room.


----------



## Game-Over

donaken said:


> Freespool....who are you and what else can you offer regarding the F&S?
> Jeremy Owens? Or Capt Dennis?


He's the "doctor". Hard to fathom that you haven't met him already!


----------



## donaken

*Ummhmm...*



freespool said:


> Good choice, they hardly used that boat and kept it up very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


O..I gotcha....doesn't surprise me a bit....:mpd:


----------



## donaken

*Well...*

With a heavy heart, I have informed all parties involved we have decided to let this one go....it has been a positive experience and I have made some exceptional contacts along the way....collectively, we have spent around 12k to come to this realization....it's a shame...she is perfect in so many ways, but honestly, not conducive to our program in Texas....there are a lot of snakes in this industry....fortunately, I have not had to deal with any in this particular process....thanks for all the comments and moral support...I look forward to sharing our next adventure with you.

Ken & Donna


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Dang man. Sorry to hear it didn't work out. There is no doubt that the runs we make over here are crazy long and to fish the tournaments you need a boat that can do such runs. Boy I sure wanted to lay my eyes on her though. I'm sure you'll find the right boat. Good Luck, David


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Well keep on trying- -I know its disappointing but sometimes deals don't work out. you will find "the one"


----------



## donaken

*Long runs....*

David...actually the fuel load was completely adequate for our purpose in Texas, would probly go the same route if we build one...has ALL the more to do with what pushes it across the water...BUT, let's save that conversation for a few days...have been curious for more than a year why so many late model (comparable) rigs '11, '12, '13 and '14 are on the market with so few hours...all with the same old stories...owner got sick, owner had both hips replaced, owner hit a dry well, owner getting divorced, owner getting to old, owner wife doesn't like it, owner just getting out of fishing, owner wants to reduce his exposure...Yada Yada....I think it will be obvious to most, soon enough... fortunately, my week of education was CHEAP by comparison...

Matt...all good here bud, appreciate you starting the conversation...onward, upward.... :fish:


----------



## freespool

You can keep those beast in warranty for 10 years or 6,000 hours along with their manufacture being the best in the business for parts and customer service.
1000 service is about 1/3 the cost of the engines in your old rig.
The thing will burn some fuel though.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## donaken

*Ok...*

Thanks Freespool....granted, I could have kept those puppies in warranty til 2021...certainly a great angle to sell a product...My point for the moment is, the boat was built for a specific owner, to be operated within a specific range....not a 90% of the time slow boater....wouldn't you agree? I'm not knocking cats by any means...the 3412e's are a favorite along w the c-18's and the c30's...just my opinion between the wet and dry setup....I considered every angle for possible prevention and could have made the necessary changes...but in the end it was a couple other issues that killed the deal...thanks for your comments.


----------



## donaken

*Acerts...*

With an engine that's spec'd for 200,000 gal or 8500 hrs, before MOH...most Tx cat reps would love to see as many on the Gulf coast as they can build...question for the professionals...would you consider there to be anything questionable in the design for someone who slow boats 50% of the time? example, say I fuel up in Galveston one evening, slow boat all night, troll from daylight til dark, troll the next day daylight til dark, possibly one more day of trolling then slow boat back towards Galveston, say around 5am you decide to push her to 1950rpm for the last 2hr ride...would you have any concerns? This is our typical scenario....I do and would appreciate any feedback...


----------



## donaken

*Possibilities....*

With the thought of taking 18/24 months to build our own and no other F&S owners considering change....it's back to the hunt...this 60' Winter was showcased in the 2011 Marlin mag...not sure the circumstances, but possible she could could be finished out in a relative short time frame....she does have beautiful lines..


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> With the thought of taking 18/24 months to build our own and no other F&S owners considering change....it's back to the hunt...this 60' Winter was showcased in the 2011 Marlin mag...not sure the circumstances, but possible she could could be finished out in a relative short time frame....she does have beautiful lines..


That is one fine looking boat!! Would you be able to have input on engines/fuel and other custom touches?

That blue hull 66' viking sure is a bad bad girl.

http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/201...210/Hilton-Head/SC/United-States#.U0Q2NqJ3rwk

Also have you talked to Ritchie Howell about how long it will take to finish out that 72' they got going? I'm a HUGE fan of Ritchie Howell boats!! The 61' Canyon Runner (which is for sale too with new engines) is one of my dream boats. Fast, beautiful, FUEL EFFICIENT, and stabilized! I'm sure the 72' will be a masterpiece!

https://www.yachtworld.com/boats/20...429033/Wanchese/NC/United-States#.U0Q04KJ3rwk


----------



## Game-Over

Ruthless53 said:


> That is one fine looking boat!! Would you be able to have input on engines/fuel and other custom touches?
> 
> That blue hull 66' viking sure is a bad bad girl.
> 
> http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/201...210/Hilton-Head/SC/United-States#.U0Q2NqJ3rwk
> 
> Also have you talked to Ritchie Howell about how long it will take to finish out that 72' they got going? I'm a HUGE fan of Ritchie Howell boats!! The 61' Canyon Runner (which is for sale too with new engines) is one of my dream boats. Fast, beautiful, FUEL EFFICIENT, and stabilized! I'm sure the 72' will be a masterpiece!
> 
> https://www.yachtworld.com/boats/20...429033/Wanchese/NC/United-States#.U0Q04KJ3rwk


We sea trialed the Galati 62 Viking (now _Fugitive_) after POCO last year that had the seakeeper stabilization system. IMO it is a must on any new build and I think that Viking is prepping all of their boats for the option. If you don't need the extra space (compared to a production boat) or the warp-drive speed, the Canyon Runner with fresh warranties looks like a great buy.


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> That is one fine looking boat!! Would you be able to have input on engines/fuel and other custom touches?
> 
> That blue hull 66' viking sure is a bad bad girl.
> 
> http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/201...210/Hilton-Head/SC/United-States#.U0Q2NqJ3rwk
> 
> Also have you talked to Ritchie Howell about how long it will take to finish out that 72' they got going? I'm a HUGE fan of Ritchie Howell boats!! The 61' Canyon Runner (which is for sale too with new engines) is one of my dream boats. Fast, beautiful, FUEL EFFICIENT, and stabilized! I'm sure the 72' will be a masterpiece!
> 
> https://www.yachtworld.com/boats/20...429033/Wanchese/NC/United-States#.U0Q04KJ3rwk


Not sure Will....the C18's are set, nice conservative package...have someone looking into specifics for me....a 60' custom will feel like a 50/52' production boat...says setup for travel and marlin....will see.
The Vikings are very nice and she would sign this morning if I wanted the same....just not interested in a pocketed hull of any type....I think the stabilizer technology is insane cool, IMO the '62 is as small a boat to consider the thought....personally think it should be mounted further up toward the aft bulkhead, 2k pounds under the fighting chair is a lot of weight to deal with chasing fish in reverse....both demos I was on, they kept the main at 20% with forward and mid @ 100% fuel....I dunno....beautiful boat tho.


----------



## Game-Over

donaken said:


> .both demos I was on, they kept the main at 20% with forward and mid @ 100% fuel....I dunno....beautiful boat tho.


 I didn't notice the fuel levels on the 62 when we took it out but I will be paying attention on any future trials. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## donaken

Here's one a friend sent me recently....looking into specifics....little bigger than what I want to take care of....anyone have any feedback regarding Tribute?


----------



## jgale

I'm sure it's just the angle of the pic but that back deck looks small? Maybe it's small in relation to the boat. How big is it?


----------



## donaken

She's a 72'....couple more angles.


----------



## donaken

Diff angle..


----------



## donaken

Another...


----------



## DRILHER

I know you have seen this one but an express this big. If you had them put a flying bridge on it also. That would be awesome
http://www.marlinmag.com/fishing-boats/boat-reviews/f-s-boatworks-64-ht?image=171981


----------



## DirtKat

The guy who owns Tribute worked for Jim Smith until he passed away, hence the name Tribute to Jim. 

There is a thread on THT, the oldest known Jim Smith, where he explains everything. That is the best thread I've read on the web. Couple of other builders on that thread also. Very good read. I'll try to post a link to it.


----------



## DirtKat

http://www.thehulltruth.com/showthread.php?t=309237&referrerid=120525

Hope it works.


----------



## donaken

DRILHER said:


> I know you have seen this one but an express this big. If you had them put a flying bridge on it also. That would be awesome
> http://www.marlinmag.com/fishing-boats/boat-reviews/f-s-boatworks-64-ht?image=171981


Yea Vance...can build one in 18 mo...very cool setup...the entire aft window of the salon has a drop down recess...

Quote, The guy who owns Tribute worked for Jim Smith until he passed away, hence the name Tribute to Jim.

There is a thread on THT, the oldest known Jim Smith, where he explains everything. That is the best thread I've read on the web. Couple of other builders on that thread also. Very good read. I'll try to post a link to it.

That thread is one of the cooolest ever....Thanks!! ruined my day, in a good way!


----------



## Ruthless53

I think this statement sums up everything you need to know about Jim Smith boats. 

"Jimâ€™s boats are famous for speed, has been, always will be. But the same inherent attributes that gave them their speed also imbued them with something else. Maneuverability, not the maneuverability you associate with the custom boats today that spend their time Marlin fishing but the kind of handling that made the 37 Merrittâ€™s famous for being able to turn on a dime."

That coming from an owner of a 37' Merritt and later a 50 something foot Smith. And fishing during the hay day of the Bahamas tuna fishing where 50+ foot boats were considered inferior to 35-45 footers. Jim Smith was the builder that changed the theory that bigger boats weren't nimble enough to land a bluefin consistently.


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> I think this statement sums up everything you need to know about Jim Smith boats.
> 
> "Jimâ€™s boats are famous for speed, has been, always will be. But the same inherent attributes that gave them their speed also imbued them with something else. Maneuverability, not the maneuverability you associate with the custom boats today that spend their time Marlin fishing but the kind of handling that made the 37 Merrittâ€™s famous for being able to turn on a dime."
> 
> That coming from an owner of a 37' Merritt and later a 50 something foot Smith. And fishing during the hay day of the Bahamas tuna fishing where 50+ foot boats were considered inferior to 35-45 footers. Jim Smith was the builder that changed the theory that bigger boats weren't nimble enough to land a bluefin consistently.


Amazing boats Will...seems most of our conversations lately end with Jim Smith. received some Cat performance data from her sistership the Alican from her crossing to Bermuda a few days ago....impressed to say the least...efficient is an understatement....headed east in the morning to take a look


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Amazing boats Will...seems most of our conversations lately end with Jim Smith. received some Cat performance data from her sistership the Alican from her crossing to Bermuda a few days ago....impressed to say the least...efficient is an understatement....headed east in the morning to take a look


Could you get her home by poco if the pieces fell into place?


----------



## donaken

*Hmm..*



Ruthless53 said:


> Could you get her home by poco if the pieces fell into place?


Lol..just going to look...she would take a few months to complete depending on wants/needs...little big for my taste...upside, there's plenty of bow to land a drone.... :/


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing

Just land the drone in your hands. Lol. That's what I do. Good luck with the search Ken. Sure you'll find the right one. Here's a drone pic for you from last weekend on our boat.


----------



## WestEnd1

^^^very cool


----------



## donaken

*Sweeet!*



[email protected] Sportfishing said:


> Just land the drone in your hands. Lol. That's what I do. Good luck with the search Ken. Sure you'll find the right one. Here's a drone pic for you from last weekend on our boat.


Very cool pic David! Looking at the Phantom vision+...can't wait to play w one!
Couple pics of Alican, sistership......


----------



## donaken

Jim Smith preferred an oversize center entry to utilize a boom lift for removing engines...most others have to cut the bulkhead...


----------



## donaken

For her....it's the money shot hwell:


----------



## donaken

Would need runners for the runners....


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Jim Smith preferred an oversize center entry to utilize a boom lift for removing engines...most others have to cut the bulkhead...


That pit is gorgeous!


----------



## reelfast

*sweet ride*



Scott said:


> I certainly enjoy mine...


Super fine ride! Builder? Website?


----------



## Scott

reelfast said:


> Super fine ride! Builder? Website?


winter custom yachts. http://www.wintercustomyachts.com

You can see the whole build at http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## donaken

*Hunt is over!!*

Went solid on this girl yesterday....what an honor and a blessing to join such an incredible group so entrenched in the heritage of sportfishing! I heard at one time that boats like this are like unicorns, they find their owners...when I consider the process to get to this point, I do believe that sentiment...she is simply amazing... 
as the saying goes.... " she had me at hello"
Welcome to the "Next Generation" of Tribute Yachts......pinch me please!

DonaKen


----------



## Jolly Roger

congrats


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

congrats -- what you gonna push her with? Fuel? electronics-- give me the details man!!


----------



## jgale

congrats!


----------



## donaken

Thanks....headed out the door....will follow up this eve

Ken


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> Went solid on this girl yesterday....what an honor and a blessing to join such an incredible group so entrenched in the heritage of sportfishing! I heard at one time that boats like this are like unicorns, they find their owners...when I consider the process to get to this point, I do believe that sentiment...she is simply amazing...
> as the saying goes.... " she had me at hello"
> Welcome to the "Next Generation" of Tribute Yachts......pinch me please!
> 
> DonaKen


Come fishing time just remember who sent you the link to that beauty :cheers: Congrats man...if she's anything at she's at the least **** beautiful. But I suspect she's will ride and spin as good as she looks.


----------



## saltwater4life

What's the link? Anymore pictures of that beauty and the beast?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless53

saltwater4life said:


> What's the link? Anymore pictures of that beauty and the beast?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/201...2625615/Jupiter/FL/United-States#.U5sx7nahHwk

Here's a link for a video of the build of Alican the sistership. Doesn't shoe the finished build but alot of cool stuff. What strikes me is the distance between the engines and the hull. I think I could get my 6'4 265lb *** in there!!


----------



## donaken

*Hehe...*



Ruthless53 said:


> Come fishing time just remember who sent you the link to that beauty :cheers: Congrats man...if she's anything at she's at the least **** beautiful. But I suspect she's will ride and spin as good as she looks.


Was sent to me by several and few that had already been on her....but, your right Will....your the first one on the list to blame!!  j/k
Pretty cool for a builder to be just as giddy to splash her, as the new owner....
Just to see how the subtle changes in hull design effect her performance...
One significant change was carrying the deadrise to the transom....from the aft bulkhead to the transom the bottom is as smooth as a babies butt....do like the idea of a windless in the tackle storage to help pull fish thru the door.....can't wait to slide a fatty on deck!!


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/201...2625615/Jupiter/FL/United-States#.U5sx7nahHwk
> 
> Here's a link for a video of the build of Alican the sistership. Doesn't shoe the finished build but alot of cool stuff. What strikes me is the distance between the engines and the hull. I think I could get my 6'4 265lb *** in there!!


I'm 6'4" Will and I can walk between the engines w/o cocking my neck...you can easily move around on the outboard sides...a serious +! No more vents below the rubrail...dumbest design ever...doesn't matter what style, if it's below the rubrail it's going to leak somewhere...they have incorporated a chimney style ram air vent system...I don't think someone like Rich could ever build the perfect boat....he is always thinking of how to make the next one better!
But, I think he has gotten pretty **** close w this one....great video, had not seen it.....thanks


----------



## Mustake

So when are you bringing her to LYC? (This is Rodney by the way)


----------



## cnovel

Tribute has always made a great boat. I remember fishing Venezuela when Hank Manley showed up in his, we would all fish till dark, but by the time we got in they had her all cleaned up ! I was on an older Viking , you think they suck in the gulf now,,wow,real bad then ! Once you go custom,American,Garlington,Spencer, etc, you will never go back !
Craig


----------



## Absolut

Wow, that is incredible! Congrats!


----------



## donaken

Mustake said:


> So when are you bringing her to LYC? (This is Rodney by the way)


Hey Rodney....stopped by the 54 yesterday, she looks good! It will be next year before the new DonaKen sees LYC...going to keep her in W Palm for the winter sailfishin and plan a few shakedown trips to the Bahamas. We will have her on the gulf side of Florida come tournament time next yr and work our way west!
We close in a few days....will be a-holes and elbows to get her finished!


----------



## Hammer07

Congrats! That boat has beautiful lines! Just looks fast sitting on the blocks!


----------



## TeamJefe

Sea Keeper? A M26000 would fit nicely and make the ride even more amazing. The 72 F&S You Never Know has two and its a complete game changer.


----------



## 30"r

*Awesome*



Scott said:


> winter custom yachts. http://www.wintercustomyachts.com
> 
> You can see the whole build at http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


Being that I will more than likely not be able to buy a 60 footer-----

Those Winter Custom Yachts in the 27-30 foot range are absolutely being put on my radar! The Migration 30 and the "Burnin Daylight" 27.4' are the dream boat for my needs. EXTREMELY well finished boats.


----------

